
Save iTunes - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/save-itunes
======
jeffehobbs
This is poorly written and has little to nothing to do with iTunes. That means
the reader spends a lot of wasted time trying to figure out what’s going on.

~~~
matmann2001
A better title would have been "Save the Next iTunes"

~~~
JadeNB
An even better—or at least more informative, if less 'hooky'—title might be
"We don't like EME"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encrypted_Media_Extensions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encrypted_Media_Extensions)),
or, slightly less snarkily, "EME will prevent the next iTunes".

------
malandrew
Promote Songbird, maybe. It's the closest thing to a cross platform iTunes
replacement.

[http://getsongbird.net/](http://getsongbird.net/)

~~~
SyneRyder
Is it cross platform? I just clicked on the link on my Mac, and while the
screenshots look very much like a Mac, I'm only offered a PC download link and
Windows system requirements.

[In case it was a problem with my ad-blocker, I disabled it, but then I got a
huge ad with an embedded Download Now button (directly above the Songbird
"Free For PC" button) that links to MacKeeper instead.]

~~~
JadeNB
It is cross-platform—indeed, one of its pleasant selling points used to be
that (on Macs only, I think) it could play FairPlay-DRM'd files just by
piggybacking on the libraries that iTunes used to do the same. However, as
ahstilde
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11680232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11680232))
points out, it is officially discontinued as of 2013. The Wikipedia page
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Songbird_%28software%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Songbird_%28software%29)
has a nice summary, including a link
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/songbird.mirror](http://sourceforge.net/projects/songbird.mirror)
to the Sourceforge page, and to a "community-supported fork"
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/ngale](http://sourceforge.net/projects/ngale)
(which I have never tried).

------
disposeofnick9
DRM, bleh.

It's sad that open source browsers and open web standards folks are doing the
bidding of corporate interests. At this rate, we won't be able to own a
permanent, portable "license" to a work, only rent a license locked to a
particular device on a certain platform.

~~~
atemerev
You might. There is a blockchain-based technology called "colored coins", and
a few startups working to use it for DRM/digital ownership. It will be
platform-independent.

